# Is this a chicken or a hen?



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

View attachment 223575

Found this today after the recent rains. Is this a chicken or hen possibly?? Was looking for chants when I stumbled upon it. Only found a handful of chants. Is the season over you think?


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Chicken. A little early for Hens yet. Another couple weeks. Good luck.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

View attachment 223576

Bottom side of Some of it. Not attached to root or tree that I can see.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

White pored chicken in great condition


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Ok thanks guys. I just wanted to confirm my suspicion. What's best way to pick a chicken so it can regenerate?


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

chuckinduck said:


> View attachment 223576
> 
> Bottom side of Some of it. Not attached to root or tree that I can see.


OH,but it was attached to wood,root.


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

chuckinduck said:


> View attachment 223575
> 
> Found this today after the recent rains. Is this a chicken or hen possibly?? Was looking for chants when I stumbled upon it. Only found a handful of chants. Is the season over you think?


I have not seen any new growth chanterelles in 2-3 weeks. Looks to be done.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

CWlake said:


> I have not seen any new growth chanterelles in 2-3 weeks. Looks to be done.


I'm thinking you're right. I've checked twice this week and only found a few old ones.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Just noticed this in my yard. Is it too far gone? And of course please confirm.


----------



## msuguy09 (Jan 5, 2013)

I wouldn't eat it. It looks like it's starting to rot. You want to pick them when they're fresh and orange/yellow


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

today I found hedgehog 15 and 36 cinnabar chanterelles and 2 chanterelles and a hole lot of boletes


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Kennybks said:


> Just noticed this in my yard. Is it too far gone? And of course please confirm.


Is that growing under conifers? It looks more like a Dyer's Polypore than a chicken.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

celticcurl said:


> Is that growing under conifers? It looks more like a Dyer's Polypore than a chicken.


It is. It is still there. That's what I was concerned about as it wasn't near any oaks. It also definitely didn't look like anything I wanted to consume.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Kennybks said:


> It is. It is still there. That's what I was concerned about as it wasn't near any oaks. It also definitely didn't look like anything I wanted to consume.


It will probably be there for a very long time, but it will turn brown and dry out. Watch for bright yellow babies to pop up. They are very pretty. The ones I find are under conifers that are dead or dying.

These mushrooms are used to dye wool if you haven't guessed by the common name.


----------



## rubbnsmoke (Sep 26, 2008)

chuckinduck said:


> View attachment 223576
> 
> Bottom side of Some of it. Not attached to root or tree that I can see.


Definitely NOT a chicken. Chickens are yellow on the underside.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Chickens can be yellow (sulphureus) or white (cincinnatus) on the underside. I find both in my area.


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

Northcountry said:


> Chickens can be yellow (sulphureus) or white (cincinnatus) on the underside. I find both in my area.


 double this, I think the white ones are better.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

chuckinduck said:


> Ok thanks guys. What's best way to pick a chicken so it can regenerate?


No matter what type of mushroom we harvest, we always cut them clean while trying to disturb as little as possible. Remember, mushrooms are the "fruit" and the actual organism is living in the soil or wood. 

I thought of this thread and took some pictures for you. I have been harvesting chickens from this stump for many years....


----------



## pryorhunt (May 13, 2014)

I envy "everyone" on this thread. I have lived in Michigan all my 58 years and have only eaten Morels because of the simple fact that I don't know what can and can't be eaten. To be honest about it, I'm afraid of eating the wrong thing. Now that my health won't allow it, I can't get out to get them. I am very jealous of what you folks have!


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

pryorhunt said:


> I envy "everyone" on this thread. I have lived in Michigan all my 58 years and have only eaten Morels because of the simple fact that I don't know what can and can't be eaten. To be honest about it, I'm afraid of eating the wrong thing. Now that my health won't allow it, I can't get out to get them. I am very jealous of what you folks have!


Don't know exactly what prohibits you from getting out, but don't underestimate "road hunting" for mushrooms, especially in the fall. I've found quite a few hens over the years by just noticing them at the base of a tree when driving by. Oyster and honey mushrooms too. 99.9% of the population have no idea what any of them are, so they just sit there and rot. And, these mushrooms are pretty steady from year to year, so if you remember the tree, chances are pretty good it will be there next year. I don't specifically go driving for mushrooms, but if you just kind of pay attention over a few years, you should get some spots that you can go back to year after year.


----------

